# Fitting 8's in 6x9 hole



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone have experience putting an 8 into a 6x9 (door)? Is there any hacking of the door involved or did you just have to make a baffle? Just wondering because I was looking into grabbing either a pair of SLS 8 RS 225 for my doors to replace some Anarchys.

EDIT: Scratch the SLS's idk what I was thinking they're waaay too deep for my doors.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok can you at least tell us what vehicle you are referring to, maybe with that info more people will come forward. Can't wait to see the positive results from this as it sounds like it will be a winner.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

It all depends on the depth you have to work with and the speakers you are using. For example, if you only have 3" of mounting depth from the window to the front of door panel (sheet metal), and your speaker has a required mounting depth of say 4", you're obviously going to need a spacer. But being that you're trying to fit an 8" speaker into a 6"x9" hole, you might have to use a thick spacer because the round basket of the 8" speaker will hit the sheet metal due to the oval hole. You may need to make a very thick spacer to get the 8" to fit without cutting metal, but if the spacer is too thick, you might not be able to put your door panel back on. In that case, you will have no other choice but to make the oval hole more round by cutting sheet metal and then using a slightly thinner spacer.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

analogrocker said:


> It all depends on the depth you have to work with and the speakers you are using. For example, if you only have 3" of mounting depth from the window to the front of door panel (sheet metal), and your speaker has a required mounting depth of say 4", you're obviously going to need a spacer. But being that you're trying to fit an 8" speaker into a 6"x9" hole, you might have to use a thick spacer because the round basket of the 8" speaker will hit the sheet metal due to the oval hole. You may need to make a very thick spacer to get the 8" to fit without cutting metal, but if the spacer is too thick, you might not be able to put your door panel back on. In that case, you will have no other choice but to make the oval hole more round by cutting sheet metal and then using a slightly thinner spacer.


Well anything shallower than an Anarchy which has a mounting depth of about 3.6 in. Which only the RS 225 has idk why I even put the SLS that thing is way too big for my doors haha. But yeah that's what I was worried about if the basket can fit in that hole with just a spacer or do you need to cut the door.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Ok can you at least tell us what vehicle you are referring to, maybe with that info more people will come forward. Can't wait to see the positive results from this as it sounds like it will be a winner.


A 09 Camry, but why does that even matter? I was assuming that most 6x9 cutouts are roughly the same


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

mkeets said:


> A 09 Camry, but why does that even matter? I was assuming that most 6x9 cutouts are roughly the same


Camry? You are lucky then. You can easily fit 10" speakers up front without much work (probably just a spacer) and no cutting. It's been done. The Camry is my next choice for a car for that very reason.

According to Metra, you have 4" of mounting depth to work with up front. You most likely could fit 10s with just a spacer. I'd definitely take advantage of that if I were you. But then again, I don't know the details of the rest of your system. You'd need a pretty decent midrange/tweeter combo or widebanders to pull it off.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

analogrocker said:


> Camry? You are lucky then. You can easily fit 10" speakers up front without much work (probably just a spacer) and no cutting. It's been done. The Camry is my next choice for a car for that very reason.
> 
> According to Metra, you have 4" of mounting depth to work with up front. You most likely could fit 10s with just a spacer. I'd definitely take advantage of that if I were you. But then again, I don't know the details of the rest of your system. You'd need a pretty decent midrange/tweeter combo or widebanders to pull it off.


4" might be pushing it. My current door speakers are 3.65" deep and I'm using a .75 mdf spacer right now and I can't roll down the window...But thanks for the info! I just don't want to buy a 8 then find out I have to hack sheet metal to make it fit.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

I fitted HAT 8's into my 08 camry. And it did require a little cutting. 










Then i just made a simple baffle


















At first, all was good with plenty of space still between the magnet and window, but after the speakers had loosened up, they started to hit the door trim. So i shaved off about 6-7mm from the baffle. Its now very close to the window, but i no longer have problems with speaker excursion.

Mounting the 8 to the door is easy, and you probably could do it without cutting. Its getting the trim back on thats the is the problem. I had to mount my speaker slightly higher than the hole.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Off topic but if your interested in selling the anarchys PM me.. Now back to your scheduled posting


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Off topic but if your interested in selling the anarchys PM me.. Now back to your scheduled posting


Sorry but after reading that mid-woofer comparison I have to hold onto them for some kind of home project, where I can get them more power and a proper enclosure


----------



## mennygonza72 (3 mo ago)

Coppertone said:


> Ok can you at least tell us what vehicle you are referring to, maybe with that info more people will come forward. Can't wait to see the positive results from this as it sounds like it will be a winner.


I got a 2020 maxima that come with 6x9. Front doors and back. But i modified to 6.5 conponents. I want to go bigger and highers. I want to install 8inch on my doors


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

mennygonza72 said:


> I got a 2020 maxima that come with 6x9. Front doors and back. But i modified to 6.5 conponents. I want to go bigger and highers. I want to install 8inch on my doors


Your about 10 years late to the 8" party. But when there's a will there's a way.


----------



## mennygonza72 (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Your about 10 years late to the 8" party. But when there's a will there's a way.


I knoe. But they have to fabricate some pods to fit my front doors. And the custome ones dont have them


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Same amount of cone area with a 6x9 vs an 8. Purchase some gs690, treat the doors well and enjoy.


----------



## mennygonza72 (3 mo ago)

Im
Thinking buying ultra neos from
Crescendo


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

mennygonza72 said:


> Im
> Thinking buying ultra neos from
> Crescendo


Those are not midbasses. Those are pro midranges, and won't play very low. Fs of 98hz. I'm not speaker expert but I wouldn't cross those lower than 200hz. Defeats the purpose of 8" door mounted drivers. Just my thoughts.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Those are not midbasses. Those are pro midranges, and won't play very low. Fs of 98hz. I'm not speaker expert but I wouldn't cross those lower than 200hz. Defeats the purpose of 8" door mounted drivers. Just my thoughts.


The “double fs” recommendation is specifically for tweeters, but you are still absolutely right that those speakers aren’t meant for midbass and are a bad choice for this.


----------



## mennygonza72 (3 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Those are not midbasses. Those are pro midranges, and won't play very low. Fs of 98hz. I'm not speaker expert but I wouldn't cross those lower than 200hz. Defeats the purpose of 8" door mounted drivers. Just my thoughts.



I just needed for my front doors


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

mennygonza72 said:


> I just needed for my front doors


Sure, but there’s no point in using an 8” speaker that will end up performing like a 4” speaker because it’s being used outside of its intended purpose. If you want to use an 8” make sure it can play midbass.


----------



## mennygonza72 (3 mo ago)

I know. My installers say the dd audio 8 inch will sound great


----------

